# darkroom question



## akanalogue (Aug 2, 2013)

hello!
i have just set up a darkroom in my house and am running into problems that i'm not familiar with when making prints.
i have an omega concept six enlarger, great condition, and able to print well. my chemicals are mixed to the right strengths. the only problem i'm running into is that my prints are coming out WAY overexposed. we are talking even at a one second exposure, they are dark dark dark. at three second exposure the print develops to black. i am printing on ilford multigrade iv paper, pearl. i've used it before and never had this problem - not being able to expose for alot longer than one second - before, so i am completely stumped! oh, and even stopped down to f/16 i am having this problem. it's driving me crazy. please, if you can help i would appreciate it SO MUCH.

thank you, 
ak


----------



## bsinmich (Aug 2, 2013)

Has the paper been exposed to llight since you last used it?  Try developing a sheet that has no exposure and see if you  have  the same problem.  Have you done  a test of yoursafelight?  It takes a coin placed on a sheet of paper under the safelight for a few minutes and then developed.  If you can see where the coin was your safeloght is n ot so safe.


----------



## compur (Aug 2, 2013)

My guess: Your enlarger may have the wrong lamp installed.

Have you asked Harry about this?
Ask Harry! Omega Enlarger Help Forum - Help Forum - Click here to enter


----------



## akanalogue (Aug 2, 2013)

i've done the coin test and my light is safe, but i havent done the blank paper test. i'll give that a try. if i have the same problem, what does that mean? @compur, the wrong lamp? it seems to be the right one..but i'll ask harry too, thanks.


----------



## ann (Aug 3, 2013)

the wrong lamp means, the enlarging bulb may be incorrect. Different wattages, similar to household bulbs, some are 75w, some 120, etc.


----------

